# Speed Gamers catching every Pokémon



## Thorne (Dec 20, 2008)

*Speed Gamers catching every Pokémon*

Bulbanews
So, a bunch of gamers decide to catch every of the 493 Pokémon on 72 hours, and they're doing it for...
Charity?
'the fuck?


----------



## Alxprit (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Speed Gamers catching every Pokémon*

That's... bad? Charity is bad?


----------



## Charizard Morph (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Speed Gamers catching every Pokémon*

The chairety is for Autism, and i honestly think that it is wonderful.


----------



## Alxprit (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Speed Gamers catching every Pokémon*

I don't see why Male Gardevoir doesn't seem all too happy about the idea...


----------



## Charizard Morph (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Speed Gamers catching every Pokémon*

Me either, but all their own i suppose. :/


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Speed Gamers catching every Pokémon*

It's pretty cool that they're doing that... Although I have to admit it's a bit boring to watch, yet strangely entertaining...


----------



## spaekle (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Speed Gamers catching every Pokémon*

Looks like they've got quite a few already.

I think this is a really awesome idea, myself. :]


----------



## Thorne (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Speed Gamers catching every Pokémon*

I don't think it's bad, I just wonder how catching every Pokémon can help with charity.


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Speed Gamers catching every Pokémon*

Well, least they are doing it for a good cause.


----------



## Jetx (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Speed Gamers catching every Pokémon*

People donate money.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Speed Gamers catching every Pokémon*

Damn, I'd love to do that.


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Speed Gamers catching every Pokémon*



Male Gardevoir said:


> I don't think it's bad, I just wonder how catching every Pokémon can help with charity.


Haven't you ever seen stuff like this? It's not the actual catching; it's the attention that it gets for the donations. They're encouraging people to donate the whole time, are giving the Diamond cartridge that the Pokémon all end up on away as a prize for donators (as well as a Pokémon Game Boy Color, etc.), people tell them "Do this on camera and I'll donate this much!"


----------



## H20firefly (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Speed Gamers catching every Pokémon*

yeah, but these things always miss out one important detail, if you don't use dollars it's pretty much impossible to donate
like me, i use pounds and pence :P


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Speed Gamers catching every Pokémon*



H20firefly said:


> yeah, but these things always miss out one important detail, if you don't use dollars it's pretty much impossible to donate
> like me, i use pounds and pence :P


Uh, electronic money is very easy to automatically convert. o_O You can donate using whatever currency you like, since it'll just give them the equivalent number of dollars.

Heck, I've used my personal Icelandic debit card to pay for things in Vietnam and Spain.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Speed Gamers catching every Pokémon*

I've been watching this since yesterday, on-and-off. It's pretty fun to just watch the random stuff.
And I'd donate, but I don't have a way.


----------



## Fredie (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Speed Gamers catching every Pokémon*



Male Gardevoir said:


> Bulbanews
> So, a bunch of gamers decide to catch every of the *491* Pokémon on 72 hours, and they're doing it for...
> Charity?
> 'the fuck?


Corrected for you. Anyway, I wish I had that much time on my hands.


----------



## H20firefly (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Speed Gamers catching every Pokémon*

i'd donate to them if i had bought all my christmas presents already and if i wasn't going to Tenerife on boxing day :P


----------



## GorMcCobb (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Speed Gamers catching every Pokémon*

I was going to correct you on the number, but I guess Fredie beat me to it. 

I think it's hilarious that there doing that. I could probably do it... if I didn't sleep.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Speed Gamers catching every Pokémon*

Done and donated £5, hoping that Baltes would eat his beard if it reaches $5000.


----------

